# Computerized Fishing Rod



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously?

Watch this video..

http://www.indiegogo.com/smartrod

I'll stick with my Loomis&#8230;


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My luck I would dump it in the lake on my tube anyway... No thanks I get out in nature to relax and enjoy not to play video games...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, that's just ridiculous. I guess it should be suspected though. Everything is becoming computerized lately.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

And critics say Americans don't invent anything anymore.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

How would I jig with that stupid thing? The dang alarm would be going off constantly..


----------

